# Trooper Amanda Anna



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*

*Amanda Anna*

New York State Police, New York

End of Watch: Saturday, May 26, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 31
*Tour:* 6 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 5/25/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Trooper Amanda Anna was killed in a single vehicle crash along Route 37 in Hastings, New York.

At approximately 11:25 pm, her Chevrolet Tahoe patrol vehicle went out of control on a curve and overturned several times after striking a guardrail. Trooper Anna was transported to a nearby hospital where she succumbed to her injuries at about 5:25 am the following morning.

Trooper Anna had served with the New York State Police for six years. She is survived by her 4-year-old son, mother, and fiance.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Superintendent Joseph D'Amico
New York State Police
Public Information Office
1220 Washington Ave Bldg 22
Albany, NY 12226

Phone: (518) 783-3211

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21271-trooper-amanda-anna#ixzz1w4GwzNLR​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Trooper Anna


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

Rip Trooper Anna


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

Wow, that's very sad. RIP Trooper.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Tragic...RIP


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

RIP Trooper Anna


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Too young to go, very sad situation. RIP Trooper and God Bless.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------

